# THE RUN



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

the run is on boys,(10/3/09) sharpen your gigs:hungry


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

damn hope u saved some..lol.. I've got a boat that might do good for floundering, but its not rigged.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I've got a boat that might do good for floundering, but its not rigged.






DA! HaHa You have 7 days to get it rigged. HeHe


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha, X-shark to be honest.. I dont eat fish, so I really have to reason to rig it thats why it has'nt been rigged.. I love fishing, but just dont like to eat it.. I know I"m weird... IF I knew someone that did'nt have a boat and was decent friends with them then ya, I would let them rig it and we could go.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe I don't even know how to answer that?



Rod and reel you can release.



Sticking prongs in one is not the same........They will die.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

HOLY CRAP MAN!! THAT IS A SWEET LOOKING CATCH. GOOD JOB


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very very nice


----------



## CAPTMorgan (Sep 1, 2009)

Well you ant gotta tell your tricks, but are you poking in Esambia, or Perdido?:clap:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

SWEET HAUL!!! well done sir!!:clap:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## KEEPONFISHING (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW - We went out on Saturday (10/3) and went for about 3 or 4 hours (8pm till midnight). Got one 22" founder, one 18" whiting, and a spadefish.

How did you get so many flat fish? How about a hint as to where you nailed them?

KEEPONFISHING


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

he caught a few last year year and have them breeding in a big pen, these ones finally got big enough to harvest oke


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweeeet!!!!!

man I hope one dayI can report something that large..... nice....very nice. :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good haul where/how ever you got those, but the fall run has not started.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe this cold snap this weekend will kickstart the run. I'm hungry.


----------

